# Guadalupe Island 17-Ft. 9-In.,  4,225 Lbs. White Shark Caught



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2011)

Some folks may be interested in this, especially those who go after sharks . . . 

See 10 photos & story details at the web link below: 



http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g...-catches-and-releases-world-record-great-whit 


Behind-the-Scenes Photos: Record Great White Captured and Released

Last month National Geographic's Shark Men crew claimed the record for the largest great white shark to be captured and released. Here's how they did it.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 10, 2011)

yea, that's part of  weekly show. seen bigger ones on there.


----------

